
Indiana's inmates could soon have access to tablets - vezycash
http://www.abc57.com/story/34960357/indianas-inmates-could-soon-have-access-to-tablets
======
Fjolsvith
Very smart. I was in the Alaskan Prison System back in the 90's, and you could
get a TV, a Playstation, or a Nitendo Gameboy if you had your Diploma/GED, had
a prison job, and stayed out of trouble. Also, you could pay for basic cable
TV. And, you could buy a CD Walkman and 10 music CDs.

There were no fights in those prisons. The halls were quiet. Inmates did their
prison jobs during the days, and enjoyed some recreation in the evenings and
weekends. And, they paid for it all out of their small prison income. Cheaper
than hiring an extra 10 guards to keep the peace, IMHO.

And, if you add in that an inmate can have email access to their family, that
is a huge plus.

